# Wasatch Canyons Master Plan



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.wasatchcanyons.slco.org/index.html

This is to land management what a RAC is to wildlife management. I'm going to be involved, for obvious reasons. How about you?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_12310152?IADID ... sltrib.com
http://www.sltrib.com/ci_12317934?IADID ... sltrib.com
http://www.deseretnews.com/article/7053 ... rowth.html

I suppose there's something to be said for not joining the conversation because you don't like the folks sitting around the table. But sitting on my hands in silence and then whining after the fact isn't much of an option, either. After all, nobody offered me a seat on the steering committee.

Besides, being the underdog is kind of sexy, eh? :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I attended the workshop at Sandy City Hall last night - first step in a long process, (and it should be a long process). Judging by the responses to the series of questions they asked, me and the DWR rep were the only pro-wildlife folks in a room of 31 people. Have no idea what the other workshops have been like, but I'm thinking they were similar. This round was all about determining general preferences. The steering committee will craft proposals over the summer and then the public gets to hash it out next fall.

Tell you what - the DWR could take a lesson from these folks in how to gather public input. Everybody got a little keypad when they came in the room. Questions were projected on a screen with response choices. Keypad responses registered immediately on the screen and results were shown in percentages. And, of course, everything was saved in the computer. Pretty slick system. http://www.turningtechnologies.com/

If the DWR combined this technology with some consensus process training for their personnel who conduct the committee meetings, public input would get a lot smarter


----------

